
Web Replay (Formerly Known as Firefox Replay) - mauricioc
https://webreplay.io/
======
jasonlaster11
Web Replay spun out of Firefox [1] with the goal of helping product teams
quickly reproduce and share bugs.

We think the current workflow of identifying minimally reproducible bugs and
STRs leaves a lot of room for improvement. A better workflow would be to
record a bug and share the recording with others. When developers can replay
the recording with perfect fidelity, they can identify the root cause in CSS,
JS, XHR or any other location.

Web Replay will be available for download (on mac osx) soon and early alpha
feedback. If you're interested in being an early adopter, signup for the
newsletter here
[https://webreplay.io/contact.html](https://webreplay.io/contact.html).

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Projects/We...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Projects/WebReplay)

~~~
jasonlaster11
Another way to get involved is to join webreplay's slack

[https://webreplay.slack.com/join](https://webreplay.slack.com/join)

